# WEP Encryption on Linksys Wireless B router



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

Can anybody tell me how to enable WEP encryption on a Linksys BEFW11S4? I do not see it anywhere when I open the utility. I'm running wide open right now! Help!:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's a link to the manual: ftp://ftp.linksys.com/pdf/befw11s4_v4_ug.pdf


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks. I have the manual, but for some reason I couldn't find the WEP encryption in the utility but I found it and it's working. Another problem I'm having is I have a Linksys WAP 54g, which you suggested I hook it to the router, which I did, but it is not being read at all. The setup program does not detect it. I downloaded the firmware but I have no idea how to install it. It is a trx file. ??? Sorry to be a pain! Thanks again.ray:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Exactly how are you trying to connect the WAP, wired or wirelessly? Describe what you're trying to do?


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Exactly how are you trying to connect the WAP, wired or wirelessly? Describe what you're trying to do?


I'm trying to use the Wireless B router just as a router and use the WAP G for the wireless. The WAP is wired to one of the ports of the router. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's the site with a link to the manual, it appears to be pretty simple to configure the WAP, where are you going wrong? http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...803676&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Here's the site with a link to the manual, it appears to be pretty simple to configure the WAP, where are you going wrong? http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...803676&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper


I don't know. I can't configure it because the computer can't read it, like it's not even there. Maybe it doesn't work. :sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hard to say, I think this may be one I'd have to see. What do the guys at Linksys say?


----------

